# 1/22 at the ford



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

Fished daylight to 230.....we broke the ice away from the ford and starting fishing between the ice chunks.....i caught one and travis caught 4......watched a young boy catch his first today on his first cast....seen about 15 or more caught today.....we kept one female to eat and make some fresh spawn










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice fish!! Where is the ford?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I used to catch salmon there back in the day! Several nice cohos and had a 25# chinook on, and pretty much worn down, for about fifteen 
minutes til the Good Samaritan next to me hit it in the nose with my net! Headed back to the lake and spooled me.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice!..the ice had to be awful down there.....but fighting a fish through the slush is fun

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

Rippin Lip...I stopped there at the Ford yesterday and was peppering you two with questions and you gave me the card of the guy who makes the spadetails. Thanks for your patience and glad I got to see you land your fish.


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

CJ Stone...I swear I saw someone catch a salmon there yesterday. Still very new to the steelhead game, but one I saw come out looked A LOT more salmon than steel.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Nice fish!! Where is the ford?


Rocky river

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

dadofalltrades said:


> Rippin Lip...I stopped there at the Ford yesterday and was peppering you two with questions and you gave me the card of the guy who makes the spadetails. Thanks for your patience and glad I got to see you land your fish.


No problem with the questions and pretty new at this also but i like those tails, all 5 of our fish were caught with them.....now if i could only learn to spool a reel or get the right line i would spend more time fishing rather than rerigging 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

rippin lip said:


> No problem with the questions and pretty new at this also but i like those tails, all 5 of our fish were caught with them.....now if i could only learn to spool a reel or get the right line i would spend more time fishing rather than rerigging
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Are we talking "line twist" here?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

rippin lip said:


> No problem with the questions and pretty new at this also but i like those tails, all 5 of our fish were caught with them.....now if i could only learn to spool a reel or get the right line i would spend more time fishing rather than rerigging
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If using copolymer line in "ice cold" conditions, forget it. You will never stop the "spring-coiling" from happening. I changed lines in mid stream while using it for the first(AND LAST!) time in the Chagrin several years ago. (I)Strictly use only short sections of it for "leader material" in the winter! Heard there is a softer, more foregiving cold weather version on the market now but I don't need the hassle or expense!

ddft-It is entirely possible there are a few salmon in the Lake Erie tributaries. Certain age classes of trout and coho salmon are hard to disseminate from one another-you have to look into their mouths to be sure! Nature works in mysterious ways also..........


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

rippin lip said:


> No problem with the questions and pretty new at this also but i like those tails, all 5 of our fish were caught with them.....now if i could only learn to spool a reel or get the right line i would spend more time fishing rather than rerigging
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ive had good luck with Suffix...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Im using berkley trans-optic and it is the most managable line I've ever used in my 3 years of float fishing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks guys after asking around and from your replys it seems suffix or berkley it what most use.......and no the problem is not with twisting its been coiling off rat nesting etc.... just poor selection of line on my part......

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

rippin lip said:


> Thanks guys after asking around and from your replys it seems suffix or berkley it what most use.......and no the problem is not with twisting its been coiling off rat nesting etc.... just poor selection of line on my part......
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Coiling and rat nesting can be a by-product of twist and memory....Couple of suggestions...While I don't spin fish for Steel, I fish flouro a bunch on my spinning stuff. I keep it in check by only spooling about 3-4 long casts(use old line as backing) and l tie it onto the reel then walk the line out to length and cut it...then reel it back in with nothing on it.... This really helped!!! Anyway, hopefully some one out there can benefit from this tip even if it does not apply to your issue. Granted I am only using a 12 foot section or so on my flyrod so I have not fished flouro in conditions as cold as I have lately...but by using the above technique I am able to keep my line fresh without a bunch of waste...and pretty twist free on my spinning outfits...

Good Luck...


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

I didnt know you was allowed keeping steelhead out of the rocky. I'll have to start fishing there if thats the case. Thought it was some kind of protected waterway?


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

ThunderHawk7 said:


> I keep it in check by only spooling about 3-4 long casts(use old line as backing) and l tie it onto the reel then walk the line out to length and cut it...then reel it back in with nothing on it.... This really helped!!!
> 
> Good Luck...


good tip thanks


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

There is also a wrong and right way to put new line on your reel. If you take it off the spool the wrong way your line will want to spring off of the reel when then bail is open which can cause a rats nest. Generally you place the spool of new line flat on the ground with the lable facing up, and then tie it to your spinning reel. Close the bail and then start to reel the new line on. Also if you cast a lot and use the handle to close the bail that can cause line twist. Best to close the bail with your hand and then reel.


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> Best to close the bail with your hand and then reel.


This is great advice as well...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trying to reel in line as the drag is spinning will twist your line also.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've read a lot of good things abut Fireline-never seen any bad comments. It is always referred to as "Superline "!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> I've read a lot of good things abut Fireline-never seen any bad comments. It is always referred to as "Superline "!


It freezes up......i would love to have a line that stays on top of the water like braid. But once its freezing you mine as well pack it up and go home. Try getting a knot out and tell me how awesome that "superline" is. Also it can't hold shot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

Streamhawk said:


> There is also a wrong and right way to put new line on your reel. If you take it off the spool the wrong way your line will want to spring off of the reel when then bail is open which can cause a rats nest. Generally you place the spool of new line flat on the ground with the lable facing up, and then tie it to your spinning reel. Close the bail and then start to reel the new line on. Also if you cast a lot and use the handle to close the bail that can cause line twist. Best to close the bail with your hand and then reel.


I have not been spooling the new line like that probably most of my problem thanks...... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

ive actually had "fireline" break on me before i'll never use it again..


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Back to the subject....nice fish. I always stop on my way through to see how the bucket fisherman are doing.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Don't overfill your reel either. I do this like an idiot all the time and I always end up taking 50 ft off, don't pack a spinning reel full your only doing yourself a disjustice. I just did it again when I put new 8 pound Cortland on my steelie reel.


----------

